# Foil 20 or 40?



## rdblatch

Hey all,
So I've narrowed it down to Foil 20 or 40.

Hoping for some insight.......especially on Ultegra vs. 105, and color scheme preferences. Is Foil 20 really worth almost $1000 more (or $500 more after new wheels)? I'm not an avid racer, but I do enjoy triathlons and I love to go fast. My typical training ride is anywhere from 20 to 50 miles. Thanks.

Foil 20 - $3569
Pros
- Ultegra components
- Cosmic Elite vs. Shimano WH R501
- Color Scheme? White writing on black frame.

Cons
- Price
- Need compact XXL but they don't make XXL with compact. I'd need to go through the hassle of buying the compact crank and selling the standard double it comes with.

Foil 40 - $2624
Pros
- Price
- XXL comes with compact option

Cons
- 105 components (will I really know the difference?)
- crappy wheels. Would cost me at least $500 to upgrade to Cosmic Elites or, maybe a little more for Ksyrium Elites.
- Color Scheme? Going back and forth whether I like the black writing on white frame.

Anyone have the Foil 20 or 40 that could comment on their experiences so far?

Thanks again.


----------



## triathlonandy

Oh man, i must say the Foil 20 is a beautiful bike. One word: MAVIC. The wheels are what make a heck of a difference, Mavic Cosmic Elite wheels w/30mm deep bladed straight pull spokes. You will also like the Ultegra brakes and derailleur compared to the 105s, they typically last longer and are more reliable, but it's ultimately your decision if you want to spend the extra money on the better components and nice aerodynamic wheelset.

The weight difference between the two is a little over a pound.


----------



## oldgoat

triathlonandy said:


> Oh man, i must say the Foil 20 is a beautiful bike. One word: MAVIC. The wheels are what make a heck of a difference, Mavic Cosmic Elite wheels w/30mm deep bladed straight pull spokes. You will also like the Ultegra brakes and derailleur compared to the 105s, they typically last longer and are more reliable, but it's ultimately your decision if you want to spend the extra money on the better components and nice aerodynamic wheelset.
> 
> The weight difference between the two is a little over a pound.



Better components, and wheels.


----------



## stiwesson

I bought a Foil 20 last year. I upgraded from an aluminum 105 bike. The shifting and brakes are slightly better. I would buy the Foil 40 and use the extra money for really good wheels.


----------



## rdblatch

Thanks all. Decided to go with the 20. Placed my order yesterday and hoping to get it next week. Can't wait!!!


----------



## triathlonandy

rdblatch said:


> Thanks all. Decided to go with the 20. Placed my order yesterday and hoping to get it next week. Can't wait!!!


How much $ ?


----------



## jpfirefly

You'll be happy with that choice. Our club had a ride with a Scott rep a few months ago and he claimed that the sweet spot for the Foil was the 15, with Ultegra Di2 for 4600. I'm still a fan of mechanical and think you got just the right version. 

Then again, I ride a Speedster.


----------



## rdblatch

Picked up my Foil 20 last night. To my surprise, it was a compact. I was wrong about them not making an XXL in a compact.

Took it out for its initial ride this afternoon. Great ride. Beautiful bike. Fast. And I was pretty comfortable.....although, I was on smooth roads and still need a fitting.

Anyway........happy with my purchase so far. Thanks all.


----------



## mr-bike

*same dilema*

hi,
im trying to make the exact same decision.

another item on my mind is the very matt black finish on the foil 20 vs the gloss white on the foil 40. Is the matt black, and the foil 20 is very matt hard to keep clean and looking good over the long term?? seems to show u oil and lube marks??

am planning to change wheels if going with the foil 40

Appreciate any comments. thanks


----------



## rdblatch

mr-bike said:


> hi,
> im trying to make the exact same decision.
> 
> another item on my mind is the very matt black finish on the foil 20 vs the gloss white on the foil 40. Is the matt black, and the foil 20 is very matt hard to keep clean and looking good over the long term?? seems to show u oil and lube marks??
> 
> am planning to change wheels if going with the foil 40
> 
> Appreciate any comments. thanks


I'm still really enjoying my Foil 20. I had some seatpost slipping issues but a torque wrench and carbon paste have seemed to solve that problem.

I don't have any experience with the 40. I'm sure it rides great. Personally, I prefer the black over the white. I clean the frame after every few rides but don't notice that the matte finish makes it look much dirtier. I see a few spots from energy drink drips and that sort of thing, but they wipe right off with a Veloshine wipe. Also, I'm not riding in much wet weather or on dirt roads, so it doesn't get all that dirty on each ride. I think it looks great.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## riderinthewind

Anyone know if the Foil 20 frame is compatible for internal wiring of the Di2 system? It looks like it's got a lot of internal cables, so I'm wondering if it can be used for the Di2 wiring?


----------



## pumaking

Nope, Foil is either Mechanic or Electronic, they cannot be made to work one way or the other. Di2 requires special holes drilled out for the cable.


----------



## riderinthewind

pumaking said:


> Nope, Foil is either Mechanic or Electronic, they cannot be made to work one way or the other. Di2 requires special holes drilled out for the cable.


Thanks. I thought it might be since it already had all the holes in the frame for the internal cable for the mechanical setup. I looked at a Foil 15 and 20 the other day and the only thing that looked different was the hole for the front derailleur was higher on the seat tube on the Foil 15 then it was for the 20. I guess it was lower on the 20 for a more direct route for the cable.


----------



## estorino

I was torn between Foil 20 and 40 myself. My budget didn't really allow for the 20, but the colour is much nicer (not a fan of white bikes) and came with better wheels. Today during the end of a relaxed ride on my trusty caad9 I decided to drop by the lbs and he made me an offer I couldn't refuse. 
Since the 2012 models are all but gone and 2013 ones would be arriving shortly, he made me a nice deal; the 20 for the price of the 40... Thought about it when I got home, called him a few hours later and told him I wanted one.  Since prices for the 2013 models will be going up 10%, I really think I made a good deal.
Can't wait ofcourse, might be able to pick it up as early as friday.


----------



## jpfirefly

GREAT call on that. The 2012 Foil 20 is decked out with Cosmic Elites, Selle Italia saddle and Scott/Ritchey cockpit. The 2013 Foil is moving to all-in-house parts now that they acquired Syncros and I really question if the components will be as good as 2012.


----------

